# Any cardiologist? Advice welcome...



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

(...)
On another note and just out of curiosity, what kind of Doc are you? I just had Cardiologist tell me I might need a minor heart transplant....no kidding, I've been wondering if there are any Cardiologist on here but it's not worth it's own thread on a car forum!


----------



## chojn1 (Oct 2, 2017)

Mike Land said:


> Sorry I ended up on the wrong side of the debate...LOL! If these had some type of different pattern on them they would look better. What would really be cool is some type of 3d looking wheel printed on the surface. If you could easily change out the print and have a different looking wheel for not much expense that would even be better.
> 
> On another note and just out of curiosity, what kind of Doc are you? I just had Cardiologist tell me I might need a minor heart transplant....no kidding, I've been wondering if there are any Cardiologist on here but it's not worth it's own thread on a car forum!


(...)
Sorry to hear about your heart. Love to hear what "minor" heart transplant entails.
On the other hand, I am an OB doc. You really don't want any cardiology advice from me.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

chojn1 said:


> You really don't want any interchangeable parts on that part of the car.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your heart. Love to hear what "minor" heart transplant entails.
> On the other hand, I am an OB doc. You really don't want any cardiology advice from me.


I was just kidding about the "minor" part, it's just that I feel fine, no symptoms and he's telling me things are not working like they should and I might need one. Oh well, it's only a heart, can't be that serious!..LOL. (...)


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

@Mike Land , 
Mike, like @chojn1 , do want to wish you the best with this. :rainbow:
And since you shared... _exceptionally_ creating dedicated thread. If there are any cardiologists out there, please get in touch with Mike via PM.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> @Mike Land ,
> Mike, like @chojn1 , do want to wish you the best with this. :rainbow:
> And since you shared... _exceptionally_ creating dedicated thread. If there are any cardiologists out there, please get in touch with Mike via PM.


Thanks Michael, I really didn't plan on making this a thread since it's really not the right forum, but thank you. It's funny how coming to a forum like this on a regular basis and interacting with so many different people from around the world can start to feel like "home" or a place where you can share things. I have been wondering though if there might be any Cardiologist on here. I'm working on getting a 2nd opinion locally but would be curious to hear other opinions.

It's not the first time I've been told I have one foot in the grave so I'm not too worried. I flew Blackhawks for the 101st Airborne in Desert Storm and was given 6 months to live after the war. Cancer didn't get me then and I don't plan on letting a little thing like heart failure stop me now!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Most of the nicest people I've met were in car forums. It all depends on the community.

Many of us here will be pulling for you, @Mike Land


----------

